

Apple TV Short Review: Analysis of a New A5 - jd
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6834/apple-tv-2013-a1469-short-review-analysis-of-a-new-a5

======
eob
If you de-focus your eyes from the TV part of AppleTV, Apple is developing an
interesting competency in making "pucks" to bring devices around your house
into the fold of computer management/interaction:

With AppleTV they've done TVs. With AirPort they've done printers and
speakers. With TimeMachine they've done remote storage devices.. As the size
of the devices shrink, I imagine there will eventually just be a small Apple
hockey puck that will endow any device it's connected to with the ability to
be managed by your computer.

~~~
stock_toaster
Consider Nest too, made my ex-Apple'rs.

I wonder if Nest does well, if Apple would ever acquire them and/or consider
branching out into general appliance design. I wouldn't mind a washing machine
I could program with my phone and monitor progress of a laundry load remotely.
;)

Rumor seems to imply that some type of watch-replacement is next up though.

